# 2 smoked chickens on the Performer



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2006)

1 bird is for a customer, the other is for our dinner.  Rubbed with Wolfe Rub and I'm using the charcoal basket with Kingsford and 3 medium hickory chunks.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2006)

Chicken turned out great!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

Mmmmmm ~ Chicken!!  =P~  Right up there with ribs and ribeye's!!  Looks good Larry!! Save me a leg quarter!!! [-o<


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm ~ Chicken!!  =P~  Right up there with ribs and ribeye's!!  Looks good Larry!! Save me a leg quarter!!! [-o<



We devoured the whole chicken, I need to hurry up and vac seal the other or these animals will eat it too!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 11, 2006)

Dude, I was on the phone with you not more than a few hours ago and you didn't invite me over?  Whats up with that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Dude, I was on the phone with you not more than a few hours ago and you didn't invite me over?  Whats up with that?


At least you got a phone call... :grin:  :grin:  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks good Larry, is that the first time you smoked on the performer instead of grilling?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Birds look very nice. =P~  You are a hell of a man getting that done with a hangover. =D>


----------



## Smokin' U (Jun 11, 2006)

Larry, have you done your pulled chicken on the Performer or only the WSM?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2006)

Great looking dinner Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks good Larry, is that the first time you smoked on the performer instead of grilling?


  No.  I did some half smoked and then finished grilling direct 2" thick pork chops that rocked



			
				Smokin' U said:
			
		

> Larry, have you done your pulled chicken on the Performer or only the WSM?


  Haven't tried it on the Performer yet, but yeah it can be done very easily.  I used 1 basket of coals for this cook but really only needed about half of a basket.  The Performer really held the temperature as good or better than the WSM.  The only down fall to using the Performer is space.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 12, 2006)

I know you won't hate me for saying that the chicken looks darn good.


----------

